# ein bisschen



## kategogogo

_Ich arbeite in diesem Restaurant für* ein bisschen* Extrgeld.
_
"ein bisschen" always stays in its nominative form and isn't declined by ending with "-e", "-en" etc. according to the noun it modifies?


----------



## ablativ

"bisschen" always remains unchanged. "ein", however, can (and must) be declined.

Example: mit ein*em *bisschen Extrageld. (Dative)


----------



## bearded

ablativ said:


> Example: mit ein*em *bisschen Extrageld. (Dative)


Does the dative (expressed by the article) concern 'bisschen' or also 'Extrageld', in other words are they both in the dative case or just one of them, and is 'Extrageld' an apposition to 'bisschen', or must 'bisschen' be regarded as a sort of numeral..?  Previous threads do not seem to have completely solved this problem. Example genitive: wegen eines bisschen Schnees.
Thank you.


----------



## ablativ

I think "bisschen" and the matching noun (here: "Extrageld") are congruent concerning their cases. "Extrageld" is no apposition.
That's why "wegen ein bisschen Schnees" is correct.


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> That's why "wegen ein bisschen Schnees" is correct.


Is it? I would only say "wegen ein*es* bisschen Schnees".


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> I would only say "wegen ein*es* bisschen Schnees".


 I agree.

_All das Chaos, nur wegen eines bisschen Schnees! <Genitiv>
All das Chaos, nur wegen ein bisschen Schnee! <Dativ>
_
In this case, the dative construction is becoming quite common and idiomatic. I would clearly prefer it.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, as far as I understand it, "ein bisschen" can be considered in two ways. One it a measuring unit, the other is a "normal" phrase (like "eine kleine Menge).

So it can be "Wegen *eines bisschen Schnees*" as well as "Wegen *ein bisschen* Schnee" ("ein bisschen" is the unit here).
I am not sure if my analysys is correct here, however.

In case of a definit article it is "Wegen des bisschen Schnees" only. (There is a language change, so you often hear "Wegen dem/einem bisschen Schnee" (Dative)).

_"Ein bisschen" always stays in its nominative form and isn't declined by ending with "-e", "-en" etc. according to the noun it modifies?"_
"Bisschen" has only one form. Only the article changes the form.

edit: crossed with Kajjo and Bernd.
Question to Kajjo: What is the status of "wegen ein bisschen Schnee/Schnees"? I often hear these forms, too.


----------



## ablativ

Yes, you're both right (berndf and Kajjo). My mistake! I accidentally omitted the "es" in "eines" contrary to my rule in #2 (slip of the pen).


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> All das Chaos, nur wegen eines bisschen Schnees! <Genitiv>
> All das Chaos, nur wegen ein bisschen Schnee! <Dativ>


Im Dativ, warum dann nicht _wegen einem bisschen Schnee?_


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Im Dativ, warum dann nicht _wegen einem bisschen Schnee?_


Beides ist richtig. Ich empfinde die Version mit nicht-flektiertem Artikel als erheblich idiomatischer.

Zitat: "_bisschen_ ist immer unveränderlich. Vor einem Nomen kann_ ein_ flektiert werden"  (canoonet - Pronomen: Indefinitpronomen: ein bisschen/ein wenig / ein paar)


----------



## kategogogo

Thank you bearded for going a step further. That's a very good question. I appreciate all your detailed responses, guys.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Beides ist richtig. Ich empfinde die Version mit nicht-flektiertem Artikel als erheblich idiomatischer.


Wirklich? Ich empfinde es als ungrammatisch. Umgangssprachlich verkürzt würde ich _wegen eim'm bisschen Schnee sagen_, das heißt mit elidiertem Schwa und assimiliertem _n._

Mit auslautendem_ n_ erscheint es mir nur diakektbeeinflusst passend: _mit ein('n) büsch'n Schnee_.


----------



## Frieder

berndf said:


> Umgangssprachlich verkürzt würde ich _wegen eim'm bisschen Schnee sagen_


Ich würde sagen: „Wegen 'nem bisschen Schnee” (was auf's Selbe herauskommt).


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, es liegt daran, dass es eine Art Zwischenform ist. Man erkennt noch das "Bisschen" heraus.
Es ist noch nicht ganz synonym zu "ein wenig".

Müsste es nicht groß geschrieben werden bei "einem bisschen Schnee"? Es heißt "das bisschen". Das zeigt schon die Ausnahmeform.

Bei "ein wenig" würde kaum jemand sagen: "wegen einem wenig Schnee".


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Müsste es nicht groß geschrieben werden bei "einem bisschen Schnee"? Es heißt "das bisschen".


Bei einem eventuellen ''wegen einem Bisschen Schnee'' wie wäre dann 'Schnee' grammatisch zu klassifizieren? Wie 'Wein' bei ''mit einem Liter Wein''?  (Alte Diskussion: 'Liter' als Maß, zählbar/unzählbar, 'Wein' als Partitiv/Apposition...)- In diesem Bereich scheint mir die deutsche Sprache etwas 'schwankend' zu sein - wodurch manche (für mich) interessanten Probleme entstehen.


----------



## Hutschi

Etymologisch stammt es ja von "Bisschen" ab, aber in der Sprachentwicklung wurde es eine "tote" Metapher. Aus einem "kleinen Bissen" wurde "ein wenig".

Von Zeit zu Zeit kommt aber der Ursprung (grammatisch) zum Vorschein.
Ich nehme an, das ist der Hintergrund für die Varianten, aber auch dafür, dass sie von verschiedenen unterschiedlich "gefühlt" werden.

Edit:

Gerade konnte ich meine Mutter überreden, wenigstens eine halbe Schnitte Brot zu essen. "Ein Bisschen für Rolf, ein Bisschen für Bernd ..."
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das bei ein "bisschen" zumindest grammatisch noch mitschwingt.


----------



## KW39

A woman is talking about her nephew, who is a teenager:

Gestern abend wollte ich mit ihm zusammen den Krimi im zweiten Programm ansehen - der ist ja jugendfrei. Danach könnte er dann noch ein bisschen zu den Nachbarn rübergehen, oder lesen, hatte ich ihm vorgeschlagen. Seine Antwort habe ich hier mal aufgeschrieben, ohne Gewähr für die Rechtschribeung, wenn es überhaupt so etwas in dieser Sprache gibt.

What does noch ein bisschen mean here?

My attempt: I had suggested to him that afterwards he could, if he likes, go over to the neighbors again for a little while or read.


----------



## elroy

After that he’d still have time to go to the neighbors’ for a bit.


----------



## KW39

noch = still
ein bisschen = for a bit
Right?


----------



## elroy

Yup!


----------



## KW39

Thanks!


----------



## xbt

KW39 said:


> A woman is talking about her nephew, who is a teenager:
> 
> Gestern abend wollte ich mit ihm zusammen den Krimi im zweiten Programm ansehen - der ist ja jugendfrei. Danach könnte er dann noch ein bisschen zu den Nachbarn rübergehen, oder lesen, hatte ich ihm vorgeschlagen. Seine Antwort habe ich hier mal aufgeschrieben, ohne Gewähr für die Rechtschreibung, wenn es überhaupt so etwas in dieser Sprache gibt.
> 
> What does noch ein bisschen mean here?
> 
> My attempt: I had suggested to him that afterwards he could, if he likes, go over to the neighbors again for a little while or read.



I think "noch ein bisschen" is not one unit of meaning. "ein bisschen", of course, means "a little" or, in this case, "for a little while".
"noch", on the other hand, goes with "danach"; they form one unit.

Gestern abend wollte ich mit ihm zusammen den Krimi im zweiten Programm ansehen - der ist ja jugendfrei. Danach könnte er dann noch ein bisschen zu den Nachbarn rübergehen, oder lesen, hatte ich ihm vorgeschlagen. Seine Antwort habe ich hier mal aufgeschrieben, ohne Gewähr für die Rechtschribeung, wenn es überhaupt so etwas in dieser Sprache gibt.

I don't think it's possible to translate "noch". It certainly doesn't mean "still". It simply goes with "danach", and together they mean "afterwards/after that".


----------



## Hutschi

I think, "noch" is a flavoring particle.
_Noch ein bisschen zu den Nachbarn rübergehen._

Here "noch" adds a combination of "planning" and "soon/now".

"Ein bisschen" means "for a little while", but adds as connotation "it is no big deal".
It does not mean seconds or minutes, but it includes relaxing and speaking, maybe looking a movie.
It can be the whole evening. It is a kind of understatement.

You should not expect that the other comes back after 10 minutes, although it is possible.
"Noch für ein bisschen" often means some hours. It does _not_ mean until the next day, usually.


----------



## KW39

Thanks.


----------



## bearded

xbt said:


> It certainly doesn't mean "still". It simply goes with "danach", and together they mean "afterwards/after that".


Oh, doesn't ''noch ein bisschen'' mean _ein weiteres bisschen = another bit (of time)_?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Oh, doesn't ''noch ein bisschen'' mean _ein weiteres bisschen = another bit (of time)_?


Not in this sentence. @xbt is right, _noch_ is part of _danach .. dann noch_.


----------



## KW39

Thanks.


----------

